# 3 Buchempfehlungen



## Teichforum.info (1. Apr. 2003)

Hallo,

hier möchte ich drei Bücher empfehlen:

1.)Nishikigoi

    In diesem Buch geht es um:
                 Koi-Zuchtformen und ihre Beurteilung
                 Gärten und Teiche
                 Tips,Tricks und Ratschläge
                 viele farbige Bilder

2.)Koi in den schönsten Wassergärten

   In diesem Buch geht es um:
                 Wassergärten verschiedener Stylrichtungen
                 Teichbau
                 Teichfilter
                 Wie gestaltet man einen Wassergarten japanischer Art?
                 Wassergärten anderer Stilrichtungen
                 Koihaltung
                 Zuchtformen der Koi
                 Bewertungen der Koi
                 Vermehrung und Zucht der Koi
                 Krankheiten und Heilmittel
                 viele farbige Bilder

3.)Zauber asiatischer Wassergärten

    In diesem Buch geht es um:
                Entwicklung der asiatischen Gartenkunst
                Geschichte der Japanischen Gärten
                Gestaltungelemente der Gartenkonstuktion
                Wie gestaltet man einen Japanischen Garten
                Praktiches Beispiel für eine eigene Gartengestaltung
                viele farbige Bilder


Autor der drei Bücher ist   Bernhard Teichfischer,
den Autor kenne ich Persönlich, durch die  Bücher und durch Gespräche mit Ihm habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen daß er genau weiß
wovon er Schreibt.
Die Bücher sind nicht billig, aber ihr Geld wert.

mfg
lothar


----------

